# ekg -cpt code 93000



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody know when billing an ekg with a report, what does the Dr. need to dictate on his chart note?  please help


----------



## djr5958@hotmail.com (May 31, 2013)

*Results*

The provider needs to mention the results of the EKG in his note to charge for the EKG. That is what I was told.


----------



## AB87 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is correct the Provider needs to show the results from the EKG and sign off


----------

